# WOW look at this........quite sad really



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i was bored searching through the mug shot to see what all you people look like incase you piss me off and i found this gorgeous women that was on this site. only 21 posts







she didnt stick around long

as soon as she posted her pic she probably got swarmed with pms and left lol


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

she is hot!! have nice look lady


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

She looks like a teacher being shafted by her teen-age student and feeling attractive because of it. 30 years maxsec prison, maybe she's already there and isn't allowed to go on the internet by the judge's ruling.

Not hot.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Pilsnah said:


> She looks like a teacher being shafted by her teen-age student and feeling attractive because of it. 30 years maxsec prison, maybe she's already there and isn't allowed to go on the internet by the judge's ruling.
> 
> Not hot.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

She's "pretty" but I don't think she's "hot" . I will say its a shame she left though..


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

shes hott.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

...i dont get it. is she suppost to be hot?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> as soon as she posted her pic she probably got swarmed with pms and left lol


You're probably right.







Most women don't last very long on this board.

No one has stated it publicly as a problem, but I've seen a few posts by girls complaining they are getting alot of PMs, but they didn't state the nature of them.

Also, people make strange, hostile remarks remarks to the women on this site when they start a thread about themselves. Just look at any thread by Pinkragon, William Bradley, or Sweetrose. I guess some guys can't pass up an opportunity to safely and anonymously express their feelings of resentment or frustration they have for attractive women.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> as soon as she posted her pic she probably got swarmed with pms and left lol


You're probably right.







Most women don't last very long on this board.

No one has stated it publicly as a problem, but I've seen a few posts by girls complaining they are getting alot of PMs, but they didn't state the nature of them.

Also, people make strange, hostile remarks remarks to the women on this site when they start a thread about themselves. Just look at any thread by Pinkragon, William Bradley, or Sweetrose. I guess some guys can't pass up an opportunity to safely and anonymously express their feelings of resentment or frustration they have for attractive women.
[/quote]

:nod: exactly

i notice one member in particular always making comments to women in many threads i have seen. and its quite sickening because i know the age difference between him and the females he comments to is rediculas.

females members should not have to feel like a piece of meat in this big piranha tank we call pfury. they should be treated as any other member and not flooded with pm's or comments made to them that are innappropriate. everyone should be allowed to enjoy the site the same as the next person. ive noticed many of the females disappear from the site with the exception of a few and that isnt really a good thing.

we all like to see a beautiful girl and make comments and such and i for one may be in the wrong for making this thread BUT my making of this thread draws the attention to the fact that quite a few females disappear and im pretty sure its because they are swarmed by men like this is a dating site.

if you look through the mugshot seciton you will see quite a few women that have posted pics and also if you look at their post count it is obvious that they arent around much/anymore, sweetrose is an example of that as is paddy(the women the thread is about). also i notice if people post a pic with their g/f or sister other guys make comments and stuff about the girl............ think with your head on your shoulders instead of the one in your pants sometimes.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> :nod: exactly
> 
> i notice one member in particular always making comments to women in many threads i have seen. and its quite sickening because i know the age difference between him and the females he comments to is rediculas.


Who??


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

oscar119 said:


> :nod: exactly
> 
> i notice one member in particular always making comments to women in many threads i have seen. and its quite sickening because i know the age difference between him and the females he comments to is rediculas.


Who??








[/quote]

im not really going to say anything about which member to the main population of the site because i dont want to cause any sh*t for the site. just keep an eye open when a female posts a pic and you may see the person comment. he acts like he is a pimp IMO and also trys to act like a super nice guy to them, as most guys do when they are trying to make a good impression on a beautiful women.

infact some of the women might know who i mean by this.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

We'll you'll have buttheads on any forum. It's a shame really, but there are alot of immature people on this site. I personally see no problem with someone commenting on a girl and telling them in a mature fashion they're pretty or good looking, but I do see the problem with guys commenting with the "I'd hit it" signs and everything else in the posts speaking to the girl directly. And people who post pics of their signifigant other just to share some pictures from their lives and then other members say derogitory things about their g/f. I see what you're saying and will agree I just never thought about it much.

Maybe I should go undercover to find out who this member is...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

shouldnt be too hard IMO


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

oscar119 said:


> We'll you'll have buttheads on any forum. It's a shame really, but there are alot of immature people on this site. I personally see no problem with someone commenting on a girl and telling them in a mature fashion they're pretty or good looking, but I do see the problem with guys commenting with the "I'd hit it" signs and everything else in the posts speaking to the girl directly. And people who post pics of their signifigant other just to share some pictures from their lives and then other members say derogitory things about their g/f. I see what you're saying and will agree I just never thought about it much.
> 
> Maybe I should go undercover to find out who this member is...


This site has people with extreme views and people who like piranha. I'm guessing there's a likely hormone imbalance in most members.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im not wanting to start a big thing about it and stuff so i dont want to name names but i just dont like seeing the person talk to female members like he is a pimp or some kinda big ladies man. and imo it just innappropriate and if it has to happen do it in the privacy of PM so he doesnt look like such a pervert


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> im not wanting to start a big thing about it and stuff so i dont want to name names but i just dont like seeing the person talk to female members like he is a pimp or some kinda big ladies man. and imo it just innappropriate and if it has to happen do it in the privacy of PM so he doesnt look like such a pervert


i'm 100% with you dan on this one


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....I always figured that she was one of Mikes supermodels that he has laying around at his home, and he asked to her to post a picture of herself just so that he can show us p-furians the pimp that he is


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> im not wanting to start a big thing about it and stuff so i dont want to name names but i just dont like seeing the person talk to female members like he is a pimp or some kinda big ladies man. and imo it just innappropriate and if it has to happen do it in the privacy of PM so he doesnt look like such a pervert


Agreed. It's a dumb, insecure, young thing. Same people want to see piranha kill everything and feel powerful. It's a profile that most women steer clear of in the first place.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> We'll you'll have buttheads on any forum. It's a shame really, but there are alot of immature people on this site. I personally see no problem with someone commenting on a girl and telling them in a mature fashion they're pretty or good looking, but I do see the problem with guys commenting with the "I'd hit it" signs and everything else in the posts speaking to the girl directly. And people who post pics of their signifigant other just to share some pictures from their lives and then other members say derogitory things about their g/f. I see what you're saying and will agree I just never thought about it much.
> 
> Maybe I should go undercover to find out who this member is...


This site has people with extreme views and people who like piranha. I'm guessing there's a likely hormone imbalance in most members.
[/quote]

I'd tend to agree


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

The reason there aren't more girls on here is probably the same reason you started this thread, Dan.

Do not misconstrue this ! - I don't think there is anything wrong with your thread.

However, one must think about why it's such a big deal to have women present on this board.. to the point where separate threads are being made about why women aren't posting anymore. I think you are right on the mark though, a lot of these girls get harrassing PMs all the time; at least one that I've spoken to in person once said that her PM box would always be full with guys wanting stuff from her... 
Or remember how ms. Natt kept getting harrassed about not posting pics ?

Just seems like a lot of guys here almost jump off their leash whenever they see a girl posting on here...and I don't thnk it'll change, sadly


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

you guys remember her? 









Hot or ugly, Lets hear it.!

you guys put her down so badly she left the site for good lol
Ray Ray


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thats exacty what i mean.......... either the comments are too rude in a compliment way and leading to sexual harassment type comments or the comments are so rude and mean people leave for good

its almost like this is the 1940's and women arent treated respectfully in most cases here. its nice to look at the pics posted and comment on models and such but when its an actual individual on the site being talked about its not as ammusing anymore and its a real shame people are be littled and pretty much harassed til they leave the site.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

TURCO said:


> you guys remember her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That IMHO is a totally different story. As far as I know she's not a member here and even if she was putting her picture up saying "Hot or Ugly" is asking for trouble. I'm speaking more of the women/girls who don't ask to be ridiculed, posting a picture in the mugshot thread or simply mentioning they're a girl..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

if they post a pic period they will be ridiculed........ some good some bad. the ones who are ridiculed "good" are usually pushed to the limit of sexual harassment and end up leaving the site because they are uncomfortable.

the ones ridiculed in a "bad" way are usually put down so much that they think what a bunch of assholes and then leave because they have been torn to shreds and made fun of to the extent of depression.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

Its because there are so many hicks on the forum :laugh:


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i bet you she's 10 years older than most ppl thnk she is.lol

looks like an old woman trying to look a lot younger than they actually are.lol.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> if they post a pic period they will be ridiculed........ some good some bad. the ones who are ridiculed "good" are usually pushed to the limit of sexual harassment and end up leaving the site because they are uncomfortable.
> 
> the ones ridiculed in a "bad" way are usually put down so much that they think what a bunch of assholes and then leave because they have been torn to shreds and made fun of to the extent of depression.


But do you get my point at there's a difference between posting a pic of yourself in an innocent mugshot thread and getting bad/good remarks and posting a pic in a "hot or not" thread looking for people to remark on well, whether the person is "hot or not"??

True both are open to ridicule but one is just posting a friendly pic, and one is asking for good/bad remarks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

I personally think most of them post for attention, if you think about it who needs a whole thread just for pictures of themselves, usually doing nothing interesting? Only the girls, williambradley, Pinkragon, timmy...Im not saying that its bad for them to post pics, just there is no reason they shouldnt expect to get treated with the same ball busting that other members recieve.

Guys who harass them through PM..well thats just weak.

BTW, Im just playing timmy


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I personally think most of them post for attention, if you think about it who needs a whole thread just for pictures of themselves, usually doing nothing interesting? Only the girls, williambradley, Pinkragon, timmy...Im not saying that its bad for them to post pics, just there is no reason they shouldnt expect to get treated with the same ball busting that other members recieve.
> 
> Guys who harass them through PM..well thats just weak.
> 
> BTW, Im just playing timmy


danny i seen the pics fo you in the funny pinp hat and stuff and the girl you were with......... people even commented on wanting more pics of her she looks hot.

and yes oscar i see what you mean. but weather they post a pic asking hot or not some of the responses were a bit over board and rude that henry's friend received


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

gawd dp-guy dan you might as well just tell them all its me who is the big ladies man pimping the ladies of p fury .... but why did u call me a pervert?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think you'd be better named the "BIG ladies" man...


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

ok...heeerrrrrrrrreeeeeeesssssssss SASSY!!!!!. You guys like baits on a hook ....you knew I would eventually get here....I know..I know...Ya want my opinion right?
Yes, I know f*ck all about fish....I just wanted to learn here....the fact is we have a lot of testosterone on here...young beautiful testosterone. And the fact that it is the internet, and not all have to be who they seem is nice at times...but, regardless if you are male or female pfurian. This is not the site for torment with either sex. Flirting is fun....and guys& women in most cases start it without knowing...and yes maybe it is attention they want but ....you don't have to give it here. BE smart guys....woman don't stay on here cause woman are not interested in Pirahna's like we are. Especially ...young hot available woman. Cmon....revenge of the nerds? You give them the attention they get what they want even if it is harrassment and then they leave...SO freaking what...they have no interest in Pirahna's. Thats why they leave. Now, the one that we think is scaring them off, We will see him on Law and order next episode.
You need advise...pm me. As far as I am concerend I am just another dude here...with a sassy twist, so don't be intimadated or afraid to talk cause I am a woman. I will just use you and abuse you like the rest...
You want a guys fourm...go for it!!!!, you still ain't scaring me off of my Pirahna site. I need the info.
ps...I have had a few drinks and I am Irish...








hot or not...lol, is that not what ya said....or..umm, ha...Id' NOT, hit it....hahaha


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

....

here we go


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

you started it...lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

sassyV said:


> you started it...lol


Trust me, you started it. But I'll leave you to the piranhas...so to speak.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Well guys, I've got to say i'm impressed with some of the comments being made in this thread. It hasn't turned into a regular sniping fit or just posting pictures of girls you think are hot. It is true that guys GREATLY outnumber the ladies on this board and that you really have to have a skin of steel sometimes to put up with the crap some less than mature members throw at you.

I think if everyone was just a wee bit more respectful (and I know EXACTLY who you mean dan...) you'd scare off less girls. Albeit that there are probably not more than a handful of girls like me and WB and draco (etc.) that are actually interested in fish, let ALONE piranha and other predatories, but you do manage to scare away at least half of them it would seem. So here's a thought: Be nice, and the board will become less of a sausage fest!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Sometimes i think that the lounge needs to be abolished

I mean c'mon ppl were here to talk fish not Babes, politics, personal problems religion and all that crap, It seems almost everyone is disrespecting eachother, disrespecting beleif's, political views and even moral views. 
So either i think its time we get some far more stricter rules or get rid of the lounge alltogehter

And im tired of the excessive cussing and bad language useage as well


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Well guys, I've got to say i'm impressed with some of the comments being made in this thread. It hasn't turned into a regular sniping fit or just posting pictures of girls you think are hot. It is true that guys GREATLY outnumber the ladies on this board and that you really have to have a skin of steel sometimes to put up with the crap some less than mature members throw at you.
> 
> I think if everyone was just a wee bit more respectful (and I know EXACTLY who you mean dan...) you'd scare off less girls. Albeit that there are probably not more than a handful of girls like me and WB and draco (etc.) that are actually interested in fish, let ALONE piranha and other predatories, but you do manage to scare away at least half of them it would seem. So here's a thought: Be nice, and the board will become less of a sausage fest!


agreed


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Well guys, I've got to say i'm impressed with some of the comments being made in this thread. It hasn't turned into a regular sniping fit or just posting pictures of girls you think are hot. It is true that guys GREATLY outnumber the ladies on this board and that you really have to have a skin of steel sometimes to put up with the crap some less than mature members throw at you.
> 
> I think if everyone was just a wee bit more respectful (and I know EXACTLY who you mean dan...) you'd scare off less girls. Albeit that there are probably not more than a handful of girls like me and WB and draco (etc.) that are actually interested in fish, let ALONE piranha and other predatories, but you do manage to scare away at least half of them it would seem. So here's a thought: Be nice, and the board will become less of a sausage fest!


tink am i a nice person ?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Yeah, but it isn't just towards women; it's towards so many things. People on this site just love to rip on any and everything. Oh, this is ugly and that is ugly and that is wack and this is stupid and he's a loser. It's so childish.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Its because there are so many hicks on the forum :laugh:


Either that or Canucks...One of the two....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Well guys, I've got to say i'm impressed with some of the comments being made in this thread. *It hasn't turned into a regular sniping fit or just posting pictures of girls you think are hot.* It is true that guys GREATLY outnumber the ladies on this board and that you really have to have a skin of steel sometimes to put up with the crap some less than mature members throw at you.
> 
> I think if everyone was just a wee bit more respectful (and I know EXACTLY who you mean dan...) you'd scare off less girls. Albeit that there are probably not more than a handful of girls like me and WB and draco (etc.) that are actually interested in fish, let ALONE piranha and other predatories, but you do manage to scare away at least half of them it would seem. So here's a thought: Be nice, and the board will become less of a sausage fest!


Too late.....
Gentlemen, I present Monica Bellucci.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2006)

TURCO said:


> you guys remember her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a different situation. Someone posted her pictures and myspace page so that we would judge and mock them. Judging by the fact that she jioned the site when the pics were posted, I'm going to guess one of you guys invited her to jion the site and see what we had written about her pictures. That to me sounds like someone was trying to hurt her feelings in a very passive-aggresive way.

Don't post pictures of women you don't want to be critisized in the lounge. I already said something in the picture caption thread that I shouldn't have because I didn't realize the picture someone posted was a P-Fury member.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

1st prodigal i cant look at her becuase she played jesus' mom in the mel gibson movie..

2nd bullsnake actually i found henrys myspace and i think he liked her and was looking for approval from his e friends and we made him feel bad even though i dont think she is that bad. i mean as bad as some of you made it out to be


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> Yeah, but it isn't just towards women; it's towards so many things. People on this site just love to rip on any and everything. Oh, this is ugly and that is ugly and that is wack and this is stupid and he's a loser. It's so childish.


I agree. We all need to start changing our attitudes.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> Sometimes i think that the lounge needs to be abolished
> 
> I mean c'mon ppl were here to talk fish not Babes, politics, personal problems religion and all that crap, It seems almost everyone is disrespecting eachother, disrespecting beleif's, political views and even moral views.
> So either i think its time we get some far more stricter rules or get rid of the lounge alltogehter
> ...


Yes, we're here to talk about fish (well, most of us), *except* in the Lounge (hence it being the *off-topic forum*) - you know what you can expect here, and if that's not what you like, don't go there - it's as simple as that. Just because some can't handle certain types of typics (I've seen people collapse in grieve over Bush being bashed, or getting all pissed off about the number of threads about off-topic topic x or y) doesn't mean we should close it down.

Having said that, the level of intelligence and maturity in the Lounge often is extremely embarrassing, annoying and saddening (from the pov. of someone who does his best to keep PFury the awesome site it always has been). And to be honest, a swift purge to clean up all those useless elements wouldn't hurt (in fact, imo. it would do PFury a huge favor).
Oh well, good for those people it's not up to me to decide such things...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

guys that try to hoock up with or show off to women on a fish forum is f*cking virgin retards!IMO IMO IMO.
only extraordinary reason id like to have more female members is that its fun to see the other gender sharing my interrests for fish spes piranhas.

in the lounge ofc some flirting etc is cool but some guys just go whay to far trying to prove they are somtn theyre not.

my 2 cents anywhay!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

If the lounge is to be kept i think it should be placed on the bottom of the forums, thats how nano-reef.com has it, fish forums/trade first and lounge at the very end.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> If the lounge is to be kept i think it should be placed on the bottom of the forums, thats how nano-reef.com has it, fish forums/trade first and lounge at the very end.


Top, bottom, middle - what the hell is the difference ?









Yeah, make someone scroll their mouse a bit down, that'll be a groundbreaking change









The females won't get harrassed because the guys who usually harrass them won't bother to scroll down or will be too dumb to find the forum once it moves to the bottom


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Ron Mexico said:


> If the lounge is to be kept i think it should be placed on the bottom of the forums, thats how nano-reef.com has it, fish forums/trade first and lounge at the very end.


Top, bottom, middle - what the hell is the difference ?









Yeah, make someone scroll their mouse a bit down, that'll be a groundbreaking change









The females won't get harrassed because the guys who usually harrass them won't bother to scroll down or will be too dumb to find the forum once it moves to the bottom :laugh:
[/quote]


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i am teh win:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showuser=1674

i'm surprised some of the older members didn't remember her. Looks like she erased/took off her pictures in certain threads though









PT


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

acestro said:


> We'll you'll have buttheads on any forum. It's a shame really, but there are alot of immature people on this site. I personally see no problem with someone commenting on a girl and telling them in a mature fashion they're pretty or good looking, but I do see the problem with guys commenting with the "I'd hit it" signs and everything else in the posts speaking to the girl directly. And people who post pics of their signifigant other just to share some pictures from their lives and then other members say derogitory things about their g/f. I see what you're saying and will agree I just never thought about it much.
> 
> Maybe I should go undercover to find out who this member is...


This site has people with extreme views and people who like piranha. I'm guessing there's a likely hormone imbalance in most members.
[/quote]


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Got to go to Cichlidmadness to find the ladies


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

they gots all the ladies


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Drew is straight pimpin'









Cichlids just have more sex appeal. Piranha's are the fish equivalent of young guys trying too hard.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

acestro said:


> Drew is straight pimpin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cichlids have more women and homosexual appeal. Piranhas are like monster truck rallies, guys think they're badass and women avoid them like the plague. Cichlids are like home decorating shows hosted by gay men, women just prefer the company of "sensitive" types sometimes









Just look at my Green Terror. That *** is wearing sequins


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

You guys are funny but somehow what you're saying holds true..


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> you guys remember her?
> Hot or ugly, Lets hear it.!
> 
> you guys put her down so badly she left the site for good lol
> Ray Ray


That's a different situation. Someone posted her pictures and myspace page so that we would judge and mock them. Judging by the fact that she jioned the site when the pics were posted, I'm going to guess one of you guys invited her to jion the site and see what we had written about her pictures. That to me sounds like someone was trying to hurt her feelings in a very passive-aggresive way.

Don't post pictures of women you don't want to be critisized in the lounge. I already said something in the picture caption thread that I shouldn't have because I didn't realize the picture someone posted was a P-Fury member.
[/quote]

I agree, that was no one's fault but the person who started that topic. I have seen a lot of inappropriate stuff on this site, and that is why I try to stay out of the lounge for the most part. But this is a bit different. I mean, when you start a topic like this, what do you expect?



> damn its suppose to be a poll
> 
> can someone fix it?
> 
> ...


And then comments like this were just asking for it...



> bump
> keep them coming





> keep them coming lol
> i like your guys honesty


But the person that invited her to the site to witness it all, is just a plain a-hole.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Drew is straight pimpin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cichlids have more women and homosexual appeal. Piranhas are like monster truck rallies, guys think they're badass and women avoid them like the plague. Cichlids are like home decorating shows hosted by gay men, women just prefer the company of "sensitive" types sometimes









Just look at my Green Terror. That *** is wearing sequins








[/quote]

I ....kinda... agree







Now we can change this thread to 'what are the most heterosexual fishes to keep'. I'd say... hmmm..... bluegill!!!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

acestro said:


> Got to go to Cichlidmadness to find the ladies


In response to this I can only quote a great philosopher and very wise man known as crazyklown.



> (19:04:44) Kevin: dude cichlidmadness got so many bitches
> (19:04:52) Kevin: honestly we're the players of the fish forum world
> (19:05:03) Kevin: like pfury, ww, all of them are sausage fests


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ha! I was thinking of quoting that same thing out of your other sig!

Krazyclown is like a crazy old dude that sometimes makes perfect sense, where has he been???


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

acestro said:


> Ha! I was thinking of quoting that same thing out of your other sig!
> 
> Krazyclown is like a crazy old dude that sometimes makes perfect sense, where has he been???


and whats hilarious about that is hes younger than most of us.









I dont know







he doesnt love us anymore







hes too busy.... having a life. like who does that sh*t anymore.


----------



## stevepedersen (Mar 13, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> She looks like a teacher being shafted by her teen-age student and feeling attractive because of it. 30 years maxsec prison, maybe she's already there and isn't allowed to go on the internet by the judge's ruling.
> 
> Not hot.











[/quote]

agree


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

chiclids? homosexual appeal? Bullshit!

I guess piranhas just dont appeal to women as much because of their violent nature.
But a chiclid can be just as vicious as a piranha, i had one bastard a Jack Dempsey with an awful temper, attacked other chiclids and pleco's alike had to keep it isolated by itself because the LFS wouldnt take it back


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> chiclids? homosexual appeal? Bullshit!
> 
> I guess piranhas just dont appeal to women as much because of their violent nature.
> But a chiclid can be just as vicious as a piranha, i had one bastard a Jack Dempsey with an awful temper, attacked other chiclids and pleco's alike had to keep it isolated by itself because the LFS wouldnt take it back


Sense of Humour? Swedes? Bullshit!


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

the blondie on the first page







hot wudnt say no 2 sticking it in her.


----------

